# SPEED or SECURITY



## reddick (Aug 23, 2005)

I install 'Zone Alarm Pro 5.5' in my PC n using BSNL 'NetOne' as my ISP for surfing! The problem is that when d FireWall is turned on,my browsing speed becomes so slow.But whn I turned it off,my net speed boosts up high.In this case i have 2 choose one thing,SPEED or SECURITY...but i wana both of them.Because internet is full of threats!Plz tell me how 2 gain high speed not 2 turning Firewall off?I have 'WinXP SP1' as my OS.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2005)

Install SP2 for ur XP , it comes with a good firewall, basic but good enough...

Also, Zone is light, but wats ur sys config ?

Also, Speed vs. Security has always been a never ending debate...


----------



## anandk (Aug 23, 2005)

dunno........i have installed zass and while on the net, dont experience a drop in speed....... basic config is what i have; inclu 256mb ram.


----------



## mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

well i too recently installed zap 5.5 few days back but no issues here.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 23, 2005)

theres no any problem in  that i am not sevn using any firewall in that 

is there any harm in not using firewall ?


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 23, 2005)

Windows Firewall does the JOB well.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 23, 2005)

@expertno.1

Lot of problems will happen if you donot use firewall.......


----------



## Charley (Aug 23, 2005)

reddick said:
			
		

> I install 'Zone Alarm Pro 5.5' in my PC n using BSNL 'NetOne' as my ISP for surfing! The problem is that when d FireWall is turned on,my browsing speed becomes so slow.But whn I turned it off,my net speed boosts up high.In this case i have 2 choose one thing,SPEED or SECURITY...but i wana both of them.Because internet is full of threats!Plz tell me how 2 gain high speed not 2 turning Firewall off?I have 'WinXP SP1' as my OS.



For trusted sites u can disable it and for the others use it even if its slow.

BTW thats a weird prob. Ive been using without any hassles.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2005)

looks like many spieswares are residing on his comp and zap is busy defending em all...

Post an hijack this log and also see the amount of process zap takes when conneced to the net...usig the Task Manager of course...


----------



## Biplav (Aug 23, 2005)

well my speed did drop but initially i think give it some time it will put the sites that u regularly visit into secured zone .
and yes a weird problem.
i wud prefer za to windows sp2 firewall as it is more configurable.period.
and can u test ur speeds with www.zdnetindia.com and post ur results with firewall on and off?


----------



## superuser (Aug 23, 2005)

Install SP2 for ur XP , it comes with a good firewall, basic but good enough... 

I totally agree to it. Yes windows Xp SP2 firewall is good enough


----------



## superuser (Aug 23, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Install SP2 for ur XP , it comes with a good firewall, basic but good enough...



I totally agree to it. Yes windows Xp SP2 firewall is good enough


----------



## reddick (Aug 24, 2005)

Is their is no way 2 skip SP2 installation 2 gain good speed?Did u heared abt any other Firewall software which is light than ZoneAlarm and can do good job while surfing :roll:


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

reddick said:
			
		

> Is their is no way 2 skip SP2 installation 2 gain good speed?Did u heared abt any other Firewall software which is light than ZoneAlarm and can do good job while surfing :roll:



I suggest u go for Tiny Firewall....

U cud try these also...

Black Ice Defender

Mcafee Personal Firewall

Sygate


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 24, 2005)

@reddick

You can use Sygate as it is very light in system resources...... I my self use it...


----------



## reddick (Aug 25, 2005)

Frm where can i gt it 4 FREE   Is it can b compared 2 ZoneAlarm in features


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

reddick said:
			
		

> Frm where can i gt it 4 FREE   Is it can b compared 2 ZoneAlarm in features



Google search it....


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2005)

windows firewall sux ..
its not for novice users .. 
usage of security software depends largely on ur own knowledge ..
and windows firewall is not for any novice ..
it cant protect ur system from jack shit ..
its the most vulnerable firewall out there ... im ashamed to even call it a firewall ..

there is something really wrong with ur system. .. cuz a firewall can NEVER slow down ur net speed.
im using zone alarm and there is no way its slowed my net speed in any way ... except it uses a lil bandwidth to check for program updates .. which ofcourse u can turn off ...

i cant figure ur problem ... but zap is one of the best out there .. try shuttin the autoupdate feature and see if it makes a difference ..

anyways whats the speed of ur connection ?


----------



## anomit (Aug 25, 2005)

1. Personally, I won't recommend using both the Win Firewall and a third-party firewall together. Turn off the Win Firewall of and use only ZA.

2. Check the logs of your firewall. Too much activity shows the signs of spyware activity. Do a thruogh spyware scan to be sure.


----------



## reddick (Aug 25, 2005)

> anyways whats the speed of ur connection ?


I'm using internal modem n d speed is 33kbps approx. I scan whole my system 4 spyware n aidwares but found nothing...I defrag my HDD regularly too...This speed suxs...i gona FU*K BSNL


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2005)

thats the problem..
33kbps. . not za ..
the boost is probably cuz of the automatic updates ...
just try shuttin it off ...


----------



## reddick (Aug 26, 2005)

I have disabled it...No gains yet...Still i have 2 shut off d firewall while surfing   Than i have  to scan whole my PC 4 viruses everytime after browsing


----------



## theraven (Aug 26, 2005)

yaar ek kaam kar

post ur hijack this logfile here once .. so we have that out of the way


----------



## reddick (Aug 26, 2005)

Wht is "hijack this logfile"? I'm newbie to computing...plz tell me in brief


----------



## theraven (Aug 27, 2005)

ok sorry my bad ...
here download the hijackthis program from here
then run it and copy paste the log file it creates here


----------



## reddick (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is the log file:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 6:34:02 AM, on 01-Aug-05
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...



Now tell me where is d problem n how to resolve it...cheers bro!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

hey is it necessay to use firewall coz i dont use anyone ?


----------



## reddick (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## reddick (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah it so imp. 2 install it in ur PC...As internet is flodded with various types of viruses,worms n hackers...They can infect ur machine...It's better 2 install firewall n it's a must so that u remain safe n secure...u can gt it free in DIGIT CDs


----------



## godsownman (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats a pretty interesting thread but I have one simple straight forward solution.

Sacrificing safety for speed will lead you to the dumps !

I hope you get the point.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Run HijackThis, and click "Do only a system scan". Then select these entries:-

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 lloydstsb.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 online.lloydstsb.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.lloydstsb.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.lloydstsb.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 personal.barclays.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 barclays.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 ibank.barclays.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.barclays.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.nwolb.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 nwolb.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 hsbc.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.hsbc.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 abbey.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.abbey.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.abbey.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 abbey.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cahoot.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cahoot.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cahoot.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cahoot.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.co-operativebank.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 co-operativebank.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.co-operativebank.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 co-operativebank.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 welcome2.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 welcome6.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 welcome8.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 welcome10.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.smile.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 smile.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cajamar.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cajamar.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cajamar.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.unicaja.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 unicaja.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.unicaja.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 unicaja.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixagalicia.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixagalicia.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixagalicia.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixagalicia.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 activa.caixagalicia.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixapenedes.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixapenedes.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixapenedes.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixapenedes.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 bancae.caixapenedes.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixasabadell.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixasabadell.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.caixasabadell.net
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 caixasabadell.net
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cajamadrid.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cajamadrid.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.cajamadrid.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cajamadrid.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 oi.cajamadrid.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.ccm.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 ccm.es
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.haspa.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 haspa.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 ssl2.haspa.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.dresdner-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 dresdner-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.dresdner-privat.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 postbank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.postbank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 banking.postbank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.sparda-b.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 sparda-b.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.bankingonline.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.raiffeisenbank-erding.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 raiffeisenbank-erding.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.vr-networld-ebanking.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 vr-networld-ebanking.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.bnhof.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 bnhof.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.deutsche-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 deutsche-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 meine.deutsche-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.citibank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 citibank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 cipehb13.cdg.citibank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.dkb.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 dkb.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.sparkasse-regensburg.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 sparkasse-regensburg.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.berliner-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 berliner-bank.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 www.berliner-sparkasse.de
O1 - Hosts: 205.209.153.86 berliner-sparkasse.de
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - *

Close all other open programs, and click "Fix Checked" in HijackThis.

Reboot the PC, and run HijackThis again and post a fresh log.


----------



## reddick (Aug 29, 2005)

But i have already described the log file above...Plz take a look on that :roll:


----------



## escape7 (Aug 29, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> hey is it necessay to use firewall coz i dont use anyone ?



firewall keeps ur data secure & dosen't transfer it to the net...but u don't need a firewall unless u do online transactions or have some imp.  data that's gonna start WW-III


----------



## enoonmai (Aug 29, 2005)

@reddick: Read swatkat's post properly, please. He was trying to help you, and its no secret that he is very good at what he does. He is asking you to run HJT again, select those entries that he has highlighted and then asked you to remove them. Once you have done that, rescan with HJT to make sure they are all gone and then post the new log here. That's what he meant. He already took a look at your logfile and offered the changes you needed to do.

@escape7: A firewall may not have been that important before, but with most users switching from dial-up to either LAN/ADSL/Cable connections, its becoming increasingly important to secure your computer. Firewalls are not just for conducting secure online transactions, but for keeping your computer secure and running properly enoughf for you to work on. Most malicious code actively scan for hosts to infect and a good firewall can nip these attacks in the bud. No, I disagree. A firewall is a must in today's world. And by that, I mean, a properly-configured, updated firewall. No use if you have one and don't have it configured properly or set it to "Low Security."


----------



## reddick (Aug 30, 2005)

@swatkat I check those entries as told by u n here is d new log file.Plz take a look on it:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 6:38:42 AM, on 30-Aug-05
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...



Hope this will works...Kindly tell me where is d problem n how 2 fix it...CHEERS BRO!!!


----------



## theraven (Aug 30, 2005)

looks clear 

maybe u need to fix this as well

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm


----------



## swatkat (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, fix that entry and then delete this file:-
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm


----------



## reddick (Aug 31, 2005)

I fix that entry n here is d fresh log report :



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 6:41:46 AM, on 31-Aug-05
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...



Could u tell me wht to do now...THX 4 ur patience


----------



## swatkat (Aug 31, 2005)

Log looks clean  Do you experience any other problems?


----------



## reddick (Aug 31, 2005)

Only this is d problem that my browsing speed decreases if i ON firewall...If it gets OFF my speed is like Jet...Plz tell me other ideas to increase my net speed by securing with Firewall :roll:


----------



## theraven (Aug 31, 2005)

i still dont get whyh u should have that problem .. it shouldnt work tat way
a firewall cannot decrease ur system speed ... in ANYWAY 
and now ur system is clean too 
swat any ideas ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 31, 2005)

well there is no point stickin' to the same firewall. u can give a try to other firewalls too. but windows xp one is really laggin' in the firewall race.

also give a try uninstalling the firewall completely and then running your applications. its pretty much possible in case of the conflict when two firewalls run on a network. in my case, my connection uses a router and when i used zone alarm it used to completely narrow the connection (1-2 kbps say), no sites used to open yet messengers were not dead. Cisco routers use in built pix firewalls. 

Also post how do u get ur connection. which service?

*[edited post: thanks to theraven]*


----------



## swatkat (Aug 31, 2005)

This is weird!
@reddick, have you given the permissions - in ZoneAlarm - for Svchost.exe, Spoolsv.exe, Lsass.exe (and other) Windows System files to access Internet? If not, then open the ZoneAlarm Control Center, and allow these processes to "access" Internet.

If you have already allowed these processes, then turn-off Pop-up, Ad and Cookie blocking in ZoneAlarm and then check with the Internet speed.


----------



## theraven (Sep 1, 2005)

hehehe crashuniverse
thats ROUTER not ROUTHER .. and thats PIX not PRIX .. hehe .. just sounds really realllyyy wrong if ya know what i mean 
besided the firewall itself is called PIX .. its the product name ...
inbuilt into it is the ASA algorithm

o BTW ..
Cisco Routers dont have INBUILT PIX FIREWALLS
they are completely SEPARATE products


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 1, 2005)

hi theraven
i wont' say they were spellin' mistakes  that was what i knew, that applies only for pix/prix and not a router, okay? lol. anyways thanks a lot for the info. I m pretty much inclined towards Grand Prix these days. That might be the reason of conflict.

*Anyways gettin' back to the root problem i guess there can be the problem 'cos of conflict and can be solved by completely uninstalling the firewall. What say?*

And hey, dont be a harsh terminator from the next time. RFlol.


----------



## reddick (Sep 1, 2005)

> @reddick, have you given the permissions - in ZoneAlarm - for Svchost.exe, Spoolsv.exe, Lsass.exe (and other) Windows System files to access Internet? If not, then open the ZoneAlarm Control Center, and allow these processes to "access" Internet.



I open d 'Program Control' and in 'Programs' tab i did not c any programmes as told by u :roll: I think this may b d pro...One thing more that i have AVG Anti-Virus installed n works fine but ZoneAlarm is showing that their is no AntiVirus runing  Why is it so???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2005)

It is actually called the Generic Host for Windows Processes - svchost.exe


----------



## theraven (Sep 1, 2005)

@crashunivers i didnt terminate anything :d
i just saw an opportunity to give u a bit of more info .. and im not talkin abt the router/pix spellings

theya re 2 separate products and thats very important to know ... 

yes the easisest solution WOULD be to uninstall the firewall .. but thats not a solution as we need to ifnd a reason .. and there has to be one ...

yeah i would suggest a COMPLETE uninstall and then reinstalling ur firewall and checking it ..

this time whenever these programs ask for internet access grant them immediately

also since now ur system is clean theres no way to allow any malware to access the net either 
simple ..
test it out n let us know tomorrow


----------



## reddick (Sep 2, 2005)

Is this is d only way left out   Can't u suggest me any other way?Actually my frnd told me that uninstalling firewall n again install it can interuppet ur net speed..Is it true


----------



## swatkat (Sep 2, 2005)

No, uninstalling and reinstalling a firewall would NOT affect Internet speed.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

i have a gprs conenction and i want to know that is there any really need of a firewall ?

coz i have not been using the firewall for the last two years

does the firewall decreases the net speed ?

anyone clear my doubts

i am unfamiliar with firewalls


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

well if u surf a lot of trojannin sites/spying sites and all those junk sites then a good fwall can block the trojans for security and also can protect ur valuabe info,

well, a firewall if properly configed will run flawlessly without any loss in data speeds.

I recommend u to use a light fwll like zone/sygate/black  ice etc...

See tese for more  info
*computer.howstuffworks.com/firewall.htm
*www.answers.com/topic/firewall?method=5


----------



## reddick (Sep 3, 2005)

Here i wana tell u that ZoneAlarm is not a light programme...Did anyone uses sygate firewall...Wht r it's results..I wana shift frm ZoneAlarm to Sygate  Any ideas!!!


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 3, 2005)

> i have a gprs conenction and i want to know that is there any really need of a firewall ?



it mainly depends on how infected ur gprs network is. when u connect to GPRS in bangalore/pune or other metros simple attacks put ur machine on remote shutdown. ur machine restarts and if a firewall is not used in this case, it happens every 5 mins 

probably gprs in ur area doesnt have any such programs running, cos it normally works on search n destroy basis. checks for live connections, and when finds an appropriate ip, attacks it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

well tel me if i use firewall will there be any loss in speed or not ?


i dont browse such malacious sites


----------



## reddick (Sep 4, 2005)

Even u not surf corrupted sites,than also u r in danger...Who knows which is virused based site! Installing a gud firewall is like - PRECAUTION IS BETTER THAN CURE


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 4, 2005)

but from the last two years i have not used firewall so it the time to use the firewll ?

aslo will it affect my net speed or not ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 4, 2005)

there is a very lil' decrease in speed which is worth security u r gettin' and there is not alwasy problem with malicious sites only, u can be affected even if u keep ur connection alive for a considerable time without requesting any sites


----------



## reddick (Sep 5, 2005)

AGREED WITH CRASHUNIVERSE


----------



## reddick (Sep 8, 2005)

Nobody yet solved my problem...Still Waiting 4 ur responce...Where can i gt SYGATE 4 free


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 8, 2005)

*www.download.com/Sygate-Personal-Firewall/3000-2092_4-10332265.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## naikosen (Sep 9, 2005)

reddick said:
			
		

> > anyways whats the speed of ur connection ?
> 
> 
> This speed suxs...i gona FU*K BSNL



Never FU*K others for your fault. Check to see if you've extended your phone line. Perhaps you have two or more phones in a single number. May be there is short curcit problem with your phone wires.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 9, 2005)

> there is a very lil' decrease in speed which is worth security u r gettin' and there is not alwasy problem with malicious sites only, u can be affected even if u keep ur connection alive for a considerable time without requesting any sites
> _________________


ok thnask Crashuniverse 
i will follow what you said


----------

